# Well thats something you don't see everyday



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Just back from walking Jess on the cliff tops, I looked out to sea and a few hundred yards out I saw a shape break the water, I waited and it broke the water again and spouted it was a whale.. about 5 times bigger than a porpoise which we do see occasionally..

Cool!.. We do get them occasionally beaching themselves on Spurn Point, if they can't re-float them they are blown up as they rot and stink the place out.

Lovely day on the East Coast Bridlington Bay which we overlook, the sea is clean and blue at the moment.

ray.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

So, was it a "Spurn Whale"?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Mother-in-Law was swimming in that area today. :surprise:


----------

